# Tillys new item of clothing



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

A neck scarf😄





























Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Tilly you are bootiful, love the neck scarf


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think she likes it  She look lovely and proud.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Tilly you are a dream ... what lovely pics and a fancy new scarf


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute!!! She looks gorgeous in her new scarf! xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I so love Tilly! She knows how to work the camera


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly looks gorgeous - such a little poser  x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys. Thanks for all the lovely comments. Ur dead right. She is a little poser. Think it's her way of melting my heart after being bold. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cool - it suits her !


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Tilly is so gorgeous! What cross is she?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> Tilly is so gorgeous! What cross is she?


God question, 
All I know is cocker mom and miniature poodle dad, 

She was only ment to go to 15" I think.

Measured her the other day and she's 17" and 10kg weight. At 7months. 😳😳😳


Jeanie x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

She has such a sweet face


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photos of Tilly modelling her new scarf.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

I LOVE her scarf... Gorgeous!  xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
Think I should enrol her in modelling school. 
She'd give them a run for their money, 😄😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes perfect model cockapoo ..


----------

